# الدخول الى الاماكن المغلقة



## ossama18001 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو التكرم من السادة المهندسين بافادتي بمواد علمية عن موضوع الدخول واعمال اللحام بالاماكن المغلقة مثل التانكات حيث انني بصدد اعداد سيناريو لحالات الطوارئ المحتملة داخل الاماكن المغلقة والتدريب العملي عليها ، وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ماهر عيون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم مرحبا بك سوف تجد مبتغاك بعون الله على الرابط التالى
http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104947.html
وهو موضوع مميز للمهندس سيد بارك الله فيه


----------



## osama18001 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي ماهر وبارك الله لكم وفيكم ولمهندسنا الفاضل المهندس سيد ونفع بكم المسلمين
ولو تكرمتم بمراجعة تنشيط الرابط مشكورين


----------



## ماهر عيون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم لاادرى ماالسبب فى عدم تنشيط الرابط ولذلك نقلت لك المشاركه كامله وذلك حفظا لحق اخينا مهندس سيد


 
sayed00





عضو متميز







*العمل داخل الاماكن المحصورة (confined Space)* 



*

 السلام عليكم​*


*كتاب اعتقد انه مفيد للسادة متخصصى السلامه و ذلك لغرض التدريب على العمل داخل الاماكن المحصوره*​


*CONFINED SPACE*​


*الكتاب مصور و غنى بالتوضيح*​


*ارجو لكم الاستفاده*​


*قول بسم الله *​


*واضغط هنا*​


*و منتظر رأيكم*​


*:10::10::10:*​






*الملفات المرفقة*



confind space.zip‏ (2.42 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 111)​


----------



## الطالبالصغير (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله في اخينا ماهر على الحرص في نقل الفائدة بتحفظ . اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا و زدنا علما
آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## sayed00 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى ماهر

عملت الواجب و جزاك الله خير 

و مشكورين جميعا و اتمنى ان تكون الماده نافعه للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بروح التعاون بينكم أيها الأخوة


----------



## osama18001 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاماكن المغلقة*

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ارجو المعاونة لان موقع التحميل يبدو قد وصل للعدد الاقصى لمرات التحميل 114 ويعطيني هذه الرسالة 
you want what I have 
and I want you to have it
وارجو الا اكون اثقلت عليكم بغير قصد مني*


----------



## sayed00 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم
الملف مرفق مع المشاركه بالاضافه لموقع التحميل

و الاثنين يعملون و جربتهم (حاول مره اخرى)


----------



## مشرف سلامة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو من الأخوان إفادتنا بمادة (الأماكن المغلقه) لأني بصدد عمل بحث خاص به.. 

وللأسف جميع الروابط لاتفتح الخاصة بالتحميل ..

.. أريد كتاباً مثلاً على الوورد أو اي برنامج أخر .. 

أنتظركم


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الدخول الى الاماكن المحصورة أو المغلقة*

اللهم وسع علينا قبورنا ، التي سندخلها بتصريح الدفن واجعلها يارب روضة من رياض الجنة واجزي اللهم المهندس سيد عني خير الجزاء ..
اشكر الجميع على المشاركة وأخص المهندس غسان خليل علوة والقائمين على ادارة هذا المنتدى النشيط والذي يجد فيه الباحث والمتخصص بغيته بسهولة وسط الاحباب..
وارجو ان تتقبلوا مني بعض الملفات التي استطعت جمعها من هنا وهناك (بها ملفات باللغة العربية ) أفادكم الله بها وعذرا على التأخر في الرد .


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة*

ملف عرض باور بوينت بالعربي


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة*

تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة*

تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة*

تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة*

تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة*

تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة


----------



## osama18001 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة*

ملفات الدخول للاماكن المحصورة
تابع الدخول للاماكن المحصورة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله
بارك الله فيك على المتابعة


----------



## ssnn (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 يناير 2009)

friends thanks so much for these documents we are waiting your participations again.


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمودالحسيني (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله


----------



## fraidi (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررر 
اين ملف البور بوينت


----------



## مسئول السلامة (17 يونيو 2009)

انا عندى بعض المعلومات بالصور ان شاء الله تفيدكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 يونيو 2009)

إضافة مفيدة أخي مسؤول السلامة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عفااري (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات والملفات المتعوب فيها
اختكم عفاري


----------



## عفااري (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير على الملفات المتعوب عليها
عفاري
أنا محتاجة لخبير أو مستشار في الصحة والسلامة المهنية؟؟


----------



## medhat56 (23 يونيو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## تمبيزة (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faraj faraj (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور كثير 
*بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر الابراهيم (31 مايو 2012)

زاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنيين


----------

